# Brisket timeline



## husker-q (Mar 5, 2008)

OK - my wife picked up an 11.5 lb brisket from Sams club - I've not done a brisket yet - but looks like it's time.

What I'd like to do is have it ready for eating Sunday mid day or so. 

I'd like to put it in the oven overnight and take out mid morning to place in cooler for the last couple of hours -

The rule of thumb is 1.5 per pound which is in the ballpark of 17 hrs.  

Working backwards, is it reasonable to put on smoker mid afternoonish (3 or so) and smoke until about 10 or 11 pm, tranferring to oven at that time, wrapped in foil?  I presume it all is based on temps - can it get to a proper foiling temp in 7-8 hrs, or should I only foil at 160-170 degree range period, regardless of time or hour (yes I know the purists answer!)

Conversely, if oven baked overnight in foil - is there a risk or drying out?

Lastly - how long can you cooler pack it - is there a time you shouldnt exceed, for food safety reasons?

Thanks for the help - I'm trying to decide if I can fit this into the weekend schedule - if not - I guess into the freezer it goes until another time!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

one thing with briskets.........i use 1.6 hours per lb.........just bout hits it on the nutt..............i smoke till the brisket hits 170.........and there is NO way to tell how long that will take...........cause NO one knows how long the plateau is going to take...........butt if you wrap earlier, shouldn't be a problem..........just less smoke that will get into the meat...........i foil and put in oven till it hits 200............then i wrap and put in a cooler.........i have used it fine 4 hours later.........its pretty much cooked now.....saftey reasons is for raw meat 40-140 F.

i have read here where others have taken it out to cut many more hours more than that.........but they will have to attest to that........

hth

d88de


----------



## abelman (Mar 5, 2008)

Briskets are great. I plan on 1.5 hours per lb but it depnds on where it plateau's, outside temps, etc. My last I did low and slow at 230 and it took 11 hours all told. Part of it was they were in a pan. The other is that the 1.5 hr per lb went out the window. Some go fast an some go slow.

I did two last weekend and they plateaued at 140. I do them in a aluminmum pan with a shallow rack. The meat was injected plus marinade was under the rack as well. 

Once they got to 160 (10 hrs), they were covered with foil and went to the oven to finish at 185. Then, I take it out and let it rest under foil for 30 minutes. 

Take it out at 185 to slice, 195 to pull and let both rest 30 minutes at least. The cooler thing works as well so no need to get in a hurry.

Here's a shot after they were sliced:


----------



## husker-q (Mar 5, 2008)

follow-up question

Can I cut the brisket in half and still have a decent end product or would that mess it up too much?   If so - any tips on best place to cut?

thanks!


----------



## abelman (Mar 5, 2008)

With the weight of that brisket, it must be a packer. Honestly, I have never done one. I only do flats. 

So, in an effort to keep this up top, perhaps someone who does packers can help.

Good luck and report back on how things go.


----------



## husker-q (Mar 5, 2008)

yes - its the cryovac'd one you get from Sams club.  11.66 pounds to be exact.

I need to see if I can get her done this weekend or else put her in the freezer - which I'd rather not do.


----------



## abelman (Mar 5, 2008)

Try and find XTexan as he just had a thread up not too long ago about switching from packers to flats. I would think he could easily answer your question.

Just to be clear, it doesn't look like this: 



That's a 5-lb flat and honestly, I've never seen them much bigger than that around here.


----------



## husker-q (Mar 5, 2008)

here it is


----------



## low&slow (Mar 5, 2008)

Very reasonable. I have done it that way many of times. Its cheating but I like to sleep too. I usually start mine around 5'ish and smoke it until midnight. Put it in a giant pan and cover with foil. Stab the thermo in it and set the temp alarm to go off at 200 degrees. Throw it in a preheated 225 degree oven and go to bed. When the alarm goes off put it the cooler. Wake up to the best smell you've ever smelt!!!!!
Ive left mine in the cooler for 6 hours before and it was still too hot to touch with bare hands. Packers are all I do.


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 6, 2008)

There's your answer!!! Now run with it!!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 6, 2008)

crap.........beat me to it AGAIN bubba  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





what he said.......


----------



## husker-q (Mar 6, 2008)

Got it!

going to go for it - what's the worst that could hapen???

I may remove the point and freeze that for burnt ends at a later date - which would bring my poundage down and therefore the smoke time.

Thanks for the input!  Now I jsut hope I can maintain temp well enough on a 35 degree day!

I'll try to report in Sunday as to how it went!


----------

